# Personal question..



## Muppet

But how many pads did you go through a day roughly after birth?
I have no idea how many would be a good amount to get, I think I'll end up stocking up a couple of packs and then buy as I go if needs be after that but just a rough idea would be great!
Also, how long does PP bleeding go on for on average?:shrug: (obviously know it'll be different for everyone but yeah..)
I'm so clueless!:haha:

Oh and has anyone had the mothercare pads? I think they're the ones I'll be getting...


----------



## ClairAye

5-8.
My bleeding lasted about 8 weeks, but on average it's 4-6 weeks. You get ones from the hospital too, ask for some or just nick them :haha: They're really good ones!


----------



## Muppet

Oooh, so I could just stock up on loadsa hospital ones?:winkwink:
How would I go about stealing them? Surely they dont just leave them out? NHS are waaay too tight for that! I'd have thought you'd have to ask each time you needed a new one!:haha:


----------



## ClairAye

They have them next to the toilets in the 'pre-labour' ward, then you ask and they give you like a pack of 10.. Well they did where I was anyway lol. Yeah you'll need about 3 packs to start off I would say :) My bleeding was really heavy though! I thought Boots were the best! I tried Asdas when we were in Edinburgh and they were horrible, Tescos are okay. We don't have Mothercare, but boots ones are soooo soft and thick, I always bought them with my points, because when you sign up to the parenting club you get 10 points for every pound on a lot of baby products! :flower:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Around 6-9 depending on how heavy I was :) x


----------



## Muppet

Ahh thanks girls!
And thanks for the tips on shops Clair ;) I might try boots instead then. Any ideas how much a pack roughly? Mothercare is £4.99 for 24!

Any advice on breast pads btw? I've seen Johnsons ones in asda, 1.99 for 30 or something, might just be the baby event but I'm definitely getting some if they're any good?!
Theres a massive open space next to my flat where an asda has been confirmed to be built! Like, literally, I look out my kitchen window and theres this land boarded off! Lucky me!;) That means a lot of building work with a baby though :dohh:
Hoping to maybe get a part-time job there when they open if I can juggle motherhood, college AND a house to keep up!:thumbup:


----------



## ClairAye

They're £1.05 for a pack of ten.
I also used Boots own breast pads, they're £4.09 for 80 :)


----------



## BabyWright

5/7ish depending, some days more if I had done more I would use more :) 
Also I used mothercare ones but much preferred tesco ones :) xx


----------



## Amber4

Quite a lot. Lol. About 10 per day I'd say as I used 2 at a time when I first gave birth. It's so important to change them often too if you have stitches to stop infections :flower: the midwives bought me a load of pads to my room. You can ask for them and they will no doubt get a few xx


----------



## Amber4

For breastpads I used Asda little angels and they were good and cheap x


----------



## Liesje

Just buy some Depends (adult diapers) trust me on this!
You won't have to worry about ruining sheets or clothes. ...and they "look and feel like regular underwear" (according to the advertisements). You could bleed anywhere from 2 days to 8 weeks though.


----------



## Shantiee

I used boots pads and breast pads. At first I went through a lot of pads because I was bleeding heavy, for the heavy times I used the hospital ones :) but my bleeding inky lasted around 2weeks and for half of that time it was light.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Boots ones are the best! They were like sitting on a cushion!lol. I prefer Johnsons breast pads too x


----------



## beanzz

johnsons breast pads are my fave cos they're small and discreet but still absorb a lot of milk. 

as for pads I can't remember but I know it was a lot as everytime I nursed Oakley my uterus would start to contract and I'd fill a pad whilst sat down. i must have gone through 3 packs of mother care pads then I bought 4 packs of always ultra slim night time ones


----------



## Abby_

I think I went through 3 packs of maternity pads, the switched to the always nighttime ones, which I used 4/5 packs then I used regular pads. 
I hardly used any breast pads, I just never leaked. The were useful when he started to drop his feeds and my supply had to adjust. I forgot to use them one night and woke up surrounded in a pool if milk, Dougie loved it...


----------



## Muppet

Abby_ said:


> I think I went through 3 packs of maternity pads, the switched to the always nighttime ones, which I used 4/5 packs then I used regular pads.
> I hardly used any breast pads, I just never leaked. The were useful when he started to drop his feeds and my supply had to adjust. I forgot to use them one night and woke up surrounded in a pool if milk, Dougie loved it...

Aha bless!



beanzz said:


> johnsons breast pads are my fave cos they're small and discreet but still absorb a lot of milk.
> 
> as for pads I can't remember but I know it was a lot as everytime I nursed Oakley my uterus would start to contract and I'd fill a pad whilst sat down. i must have gone through 3 packs of mother care pads then I bought 4 packs of always ultra slim night time ones

Were the always ones enough after that then? I hadn't even thought about the breastfeeding thing!:dohh: Is it most likely to happen if you're bfing?

Alsoo...can you use tampons for your first PP period? If yeah...do you just get your normal size? I HATE pads so it's guna piss me off after birth (though i'll probably feel more secure and absorbed with pads!:haha: ) But I'm worried about my first period :blush: Even though it might not be very soon after if I manage to bf!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I agree with Clair, boots are the best :thumbup: I used about 5 a day! x


----------



## kimberleyrobx

I had a c-section so a lot of blood 'gushed' when i stood up for the first time afterwards, i was changing my pad almost every hour x


----------



## fl00b

i changed my pad almost every hour for the first day or so, when i ran out i just used normal sanitary towels :D
you need quite a few though before labour cos if your waters broke like mine, they didn't go "in one go" but constantly trickled out and i was forever wetting myself!


----------



## Muppet

Aha aw Georgie!:haha:

I've seen mothercare bed mat things aswell that I'm guna get, even though they seem like puppy pads and really weird! I've just bought a new bed and mattress so I'll just live with the awkward puppy pads Incase my waters go in bed!:haha:


----------



## x__amour

I'm not sure! Maybe anywhere from 3-5?


----------



## Trying4ababy

8-10

I had to change them about every 2-3 hours or so


----------



## 17thy

Well I'm 2 days PP and I have used about 6-8 a day.


----------

